# MAC Studio Compressor (airbrush)



## DaizyDeath (Dec 9, 2006)

So im looking around for an airbrush machine to use for a new production that ive been hired on to. I had a question for any who would know on the studio compressor which air brush gun to you prefer the side feed or gravity feed? or both? I know it says gravity feed is better for detailed work it doesnt really say much about the side feed so im sorta lost on what i need haha.

Also on the Micronized Airbrush Formula is it the best? or should i look into other brands? 




TIA


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Dec 10, 2006)

good questions... ill b waiting for answers on this as well


----------



## lara (Dec 11, 2006)

If given a choice between gravity feed or a side cup, I'd pick the gravity feed. Vacuum feed bottles are the best, though. Less spilling, less refilling.

Apart from the funky colours, the skin tone Micronised Airbrush fluids are pretty much just Face & Body in a smaller container. Pretty much any water-based, oil-free, sparkle-free liquid foundation is an airbrush friendly foundation. The only difference between brands is usually a pigmentation and/or viscosity difference. It all looks the same once it's applied, though. I use a mix of F&B and Ben NYE airbrush foundation depending on colours needed.

Don't buy your airbrush supplies through MAC, though. They're monsterously overpriced; you can get the same Iwata compressor from your nearest hobby supply store or automotive supply place for a fraction of the price. A compressor is a compressor and a gun is a gun - there's no such thing as a cosmetic-specific airbrush set, so there's no need to fork out $$$. Airbrush gun cleanser is a bit of a scam as well - water, bleach and a pipe cleaner are the best cleaners around.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 11, 2006)

omg thanks soo much for that lara i was going to buy the compressor from mac everybody i asked said they got theirs there haha so im glad i can save some $$$ 

The only thing im maybe going to buy from them is the gravity feed adaptor and all the colored fluid. The rest im going to Ben Nye for god i love them they save me soo much $$$ haha i might need to buy some more face and body but thats no biggie. 

As for the cleaner ill just do want you say buy a bottle to keep it in and make it myself.


----------



## lara (Dec 12, 2006)

If you can try the different cupped guns before buying one, do it. Top cups spill much les than side cups, but they both need capping and only hold a small amount (roughly half a face per cup, give or take a bit). The cup and gun also need to be totally cleaned before changing colours to avoid tainting, so they can be time consuming.

http://www.arttalk.com/iwata/EclipseHP-BCSnew.jpg - this is what I use. They're called vacuum feed guns or tanning guns, depending on how big the bottle underneath it (they range from 75ml up two litres). They're way, _way _easier to deal with than the cups.


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 12, 2006)

I wanna learn how to airbrush lol


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 12, 2006)

ok now i know what i need to do i think ill be buying more then one gun for shure haha and ill definitly get the one you suggested. Beacuse i really have no time to be fiddeling around with refilling and re cleaning lol


And for Jenny Bella theirs lots of classes around the united states that teach air brushing look it up on google!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 12, 2006)

I agree about the gravity flow.  Much less chance of an interuption in flow.


----------



## ShowStopper22 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey I have a question for you! I totally agree that it's wayyy too much at MAC. So how do you know which one you can get and use for foundation? I've googl'ed the Iwata and tons come up and I have NO idea which one to get? Can you help me out and rec??? I appreciate your help!


----------



## ShowStopper22 (Jun 8, 2011)

Did you ever end up getting one? Any feedback?? Thnx!


----------



## ShowStopper22 (Jun 8, 2011)

I see the pic of the gun but what model # is it and where can I get it from?

  	Thnx for your help!


----------



## ThatOneMACBoy (May 8, 2014)

lara said:


> If given a choice between gravity feed or a side cup, I'd pick the gravity feed. Vacuum feed bottles are the best, though. Less spilling, less refilling.   Apart from the funky colours, the skin tone Micronised Airbrush fluids are pretty much just Face & Body in a smaller container. Pretty much any water-based, oil-free, sparkle-free liquid foundation is an airbrush friendly foundation. The only difference between brands is usually a pigmentation and/or viscosity difference. It all looks the same once it's applied, though. I use a mix of F&B and Ben NYE airbrush foundation depending on colours needed.   Don't buy your airbrush supplies through MAC, though. They're monsterously overpriced; you can get the same Iwata compressor from your nearest hobby supply store or automotive supply place for a fraction of the price. A compressor is a compressor and a gun is a gun - there's no such thing as a cosmetic-specific airbrush set, so there's no need to fork out $$$. Airbrush gun cleanser is a bit of a scam as well - water, bleach and a pipe cleaner are the best cleaners around.


  The actually difference is that the Airbrush Foundation is Silicon Based and the Face & Body is Water Based


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok for smaller bodies of work like the I like gravity feed. If I'm doing body painting the side feed is ideal cause you can just attach the whole bottle.  The micronized formula is good once it dries down it stays in place but if in doing bridal work then I use OCCs airbrush formula which is water based and looks more natural and glowy  silicone Alcohol  Water  Are the three main formulas for airbrush products all have their pros and cons


----------

